# NOC 1123 for FSW 2014 Lets Connect Here



## Rounak (Nov 22, 2014)

Hi All,

Lets connect here whoever applied under NOC 1123, and let us know about their application progress.

Application Sent - 6th Dec 2014

Application Reached - 11th Dec 2014

Waiting for the next step


----------



## mannedhanu (Mar 26, 2015)

my application reached on 3rd december still no cc


----------



## mannedhanu (Mar 26, 2015)

i am 1123 candidate any news from others


----------



## Rounak (Nov 22, 2014)

I think NOC 1123 is capped...Most of the applicants receiving their files back due to cap reach


----------



## pintuthakkar (May 9, 2014)

Still no news. File reached on 30th December.


----------

